# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  KD tel

## roya jalali

سلام اینجا کسی با KD tel کار کرده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Hsimple11

بله. قبل از ایجاد تاپیک در سایت جستجو می کردید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

البته KDTele را جستجو کنید، نه KDTel

----------

